# Run Free my Beautiful Girl



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

11/1/2005 - 4/13/2011

Gone too soon, but never forgotten. 
You are in my heart and soul. 
We will meet again one day at the Rainbow Bridge 
and all will be right in the world again.
Your friend and companion.....


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Marsha, so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. It is a whole in our hearts that never heals, but knowing we will reunite someday at the rainbow bridge helps ease the pain. Run free sweet girl. :rip:


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

ahh so sad such a young beauty too! sorry for your loss.x.Hugs.x.


----------



## rjThor (Mar 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss on your beautiful girl..


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She was a beauty! I am truly sorry for your loss!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Hugs and prayers from Texas.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh no, she was just a baby! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

I am sorry


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Such a tragic loss- she was a gorgeous young girl. I'm so sorry


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rylee (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so sorry. I will keep you in my thoughts, what a beautiful angel


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

:hugs:


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I am so sorry. Run free pretty one.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful young lady. RIP little girl.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry..


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl! She was taken way too soon, but you will be together again one day! :rip:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

{{{{hugs}}}}}

they leave us too soon....no matter how long we have had them....

tears from us here............:angel: Elsa....

Lee


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'm sorry for your lost Marsha.. Run free sweet Elsa.. You'll be with your family again one day..

She left this world way to soon.. :angel:


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh I am so very sorry. She was so young and very beautiful.


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very sorry for your loss


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

So sorry, so young and she is just gorgeous!! Very sad.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was pretty and young.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

My sympathies to you and your family. You are in our prayers and thoughts. Stay strong and keep courage.:halogsd:She will always be walking by your side, watching over you.:wub:


----------



## suden (Jun 5, 2001)

So sorry for your loss.

Vikki


----------



## Bristol (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

She was a beautiful girl, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am so sorry. What a beautiful young girl she was.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

My sincere condolences. What a beautiful girl indeed. Run free and fast. Peace to you as you deal with the difficult loss. I'm so sorry.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm am SO sorry for your loss. They should never leave us so early.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss--it is Elsa, correct? She seemed to come along so well. May I ask what caused her passing? Ignore this question if it is too painful to deal with. And just know that you are in my thoughts as you struggle with your sorrow.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. The loss of a family member is always extremely hard to deal with. She is watching over you now.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

So sorry to hear this Marsha. Errow and I send our love. It was way to young to lose such an awesome dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Marsha, you are in my thoughts. Elsa was beautiful.


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I wish there were good words for such a loss. There aren't. You're in our thoughts.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

So sorry for your loss... she was a gorgeous girl.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

so sorry....


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. They are never with us long enough but it is even more tragic when they are young.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what an incredibly beautiful girl. i am so very sorry for your loss. take care, many blessings.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

So very sorry you lost your girl at such a young age. It is that much harder in my experience.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your girl so young, my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am so sorry.  Rest free pretty girl


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

:rip:Gone too soon... too young... Marsha no words can ever capture what you feel, no t the bond with Elsa. When memories fill the hollow spaces. We've all felt our heart torn in two, yet turn to give it away again... May her kids bring joy back to a spring morning. Know that she'll be waiting with all our old friends @ the Rainbow Bridge... cause if Dogs don't go to Heaven, I ain't going either. (((( HUG )))


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I miss her terribly, even though sometimes she drove me crazy. Going out to train, just isn't the same without her. I know she's having fun chasing the squirrels and having fun with all the other loved ones up there.


----------

